# Broken hearted and looking for a new baby



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

Hello Folks,
Here are pictures of my beloved Maltese Sammy. The first one is a picture of him as an adult ant the second is of him as a puppy. I had him for over 15 years and he passed in March. He was on the large size, 9 pounds and he had more of the "teddy bear" as opposed to "baby doll" look. Sammy was my soul dog. He was the light of my life and I was so distraught when he passed I needed time before I could start the search for new fur baby. Now that I'm ready it seems I would have to wait months and months to get one from a good breeder. I really would like to get a Maltese that is on the larger size and leans more towards the teddy bear look than the baby doll look. I've started reaching out to breeders and unfortunately due to the Pandemic all the reputable breeders have huge waiting lists. I am hoping to get some information from folks here on reputable breeders that do all the required health testing, and proper socialization, and desensitization. I am in the NY/NY area but willing to travel. I work from home so am available to be with the dog all the time and have so much love to give. My Maltese was super healthy until he turned 13 and 1/2 at which time he developed canine cognitive dysfunction. I took care of him for 2 years, and nursed him through all the health issues resulting from the dementia, loss of hearing, sight, and incontinence. I made sure he was always taken care of and checked with the vet constantly to make sure he wasn't suffering. When the time came that he showed signs of suffering I made the agonizing decision to have a vet come to my home to put him to sleep as he laid in my arms. My heart aches for another new baby to love. Maybe some of you know of some breeders that are not listed on websites and might have pups available soon or know of a retired show dog 2 or younger? If so please pm me.
Thank you,


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi! I'm sorry I can't help you but I wanted to say that I'm sorry for your loss and I wish you the best of luck in your search.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sammy was so cute. I'm not sure if you have already, but I would check with Katherine Kasten at Adura Maltese. I also know Avante Maltese has a litter due this month.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss of Sammy. He was an adorable little puppy and grew into a very handsome adult. I'm hoping you find the perfect new maltese companion to love and fill your heart & home with lots of puppy kisses and tail wags!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm so sorry , I understand the loneliness. 
I felt my heart would never heal after the loss of my Matilda 
It took me almost 2 years before I opened my heart. 
I wanted a retired show girl, boy did God bless me.
My Geneva is from Adura Maltese, Katherine is the kindness and 
Knowledgeablebreeder.
I have never had a fluff that was so well trained.
Geneva met every need I could ever imagine 
You can tell a great breeder by how the dog acts , Geneva adjusted within a few days.
Catherine's babies come well loved
I hope you find the perfect little one for you 
I can see your Sammy was a sweetheart. 
Please let us know when you find your little one


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> I'm so sorry , I understand the loneliness.
> I felt my heart would never heal after the loss of my Matilda
> It took me almost 2 years before I opened my heart.
> I wanted a retired show girl, boy did God bless me.
> ...


Paula, Katherine has some girl pups & a 2.5 yo available


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm so sorry about your sweet Sammy, Sherri. You have probably already checked her out, and from what I can tell, she does not have puppies available at the moment, but I highly recommend Dina at Melitica Maltese in Weston, Connecticut if you can bring yourself to wait a bit. We got a 6mo puppy from her a little over a year ago, and he is beautifully socialized - just the most affectionate, playful, athletic little guy. We also lost our slightly oversized (12ish lb), beloved Maltese in 2018 after a battle with Cushing's, and were looking for a similar size (not too tiny), and Dina was super helpful to pair us with a boy she'd been grooming for the show ring, but who'd grown too large (he's now 9lbs). Because she'd been taking him to shows, he has adapted to (loud, active) Manhattan life very well. She seems super dedicated to her dogs, and we have been very happy with our decision to contact her. She is also one of the most accessible breeders to NYC.


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

And I'd say the Melitica dogs are in between teddy and baby doll, but maybe slightly more baby although depends on your perspective? Hopefully these are indicative of nose length - he's definitely shorter shouted than our last Maltese:



































￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

Emilie said:


> I'm so sorry about your sweet Sammy, Sherri. You have probably already checked her out, and from what I can tell, she does not have puppies available at the moment, but I highly recommend Dina at Melitica Maltese in Weston, Connecticut if you can bring yourself to wait a bit. We got a 6mo puppy from her a little over a year ago, and he is beautifully socialized - just the most affectionate, playful, athletic little guy. We also lost our slightly oversized (12ish lb), beloved Maltese in 2018 after a battle with Cushing's, and were looking for a similar size (not too tiny), and Dina was super helpful to pair us with a boy she'd been grooming for the show ring, but who'd grown too large (he's now 9lbs). Because she'd been taking him to shows, he has adapted to (loud, active) Manhattan life very well. She seems super dedicated to her dogs, and we have been very happy with our decision to contact her. She is also one of the most accessible breeders to NYC.


Thanks for your response. I actually did reach out to Dina and she said she wouldn't place one of her pup to someone who lives in the city. Did she know you live in NYC?


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

sherrihollander said:


> Thanks for your response. I actually did reach out to Dina and she said she wouldn't place one of her pup to someone who lives in the city. Did she know you live in NYC?


Wow, yes, that's crazy, she definitely did know - we spoke about it at length and on multiple occasions. She initially did want me to take a different dog, but when I reminded her that we live in the city (asking if the dog would transition well, since it was a little older), she decided _that_ dog was not right, but she did eventually have _another_ dog that was, a month or so later. I wonder if she maybe just didn't have a dog right now that she thought would work for you? I know she did have a horrible shock last year after giving someone else a dog who then ran away, with no tags, and was ultimately found dead after a long search - perhaps that's affected her placements somehow (although the dog was definitely not lost in the city) . I am sorry that she didn't work out for you.


----------



## sherrihollander (Feb 16, 2020)

Thanks for getting back to me. When did you get your dog from her, and how old was your pup. I would love to see a picture too. You can email me directly at [email protected]


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

sherrihollander said:


> Thanks for getting back to me. When did you get your dog from her, and how old was your pup. I would love to see a picture too. You can email me directly at [email protected]


So that's him above, if you are able to view the pictures in the thread (post #8). I got him from her in late January of 2019 when he was about 6 months. He is about to turn 2 next month, and those are all pictures from 2020, full grown. 
Good luck and hang in there. My mother was going through exactly the same thing and was feeling really helpless and depressed about it (lost her sweet baby of 13 years, wasn't ready for a new one until months later, coincidentally right when Covid created a difficult market for buyers), but she JUST heard yesterday that a local breeder has a puppy for her (this is in Georgia though).


----------



## Emilie (Nov 27, 2018)

I will also say this - Dina probably talks to a lot of people every day asking for her dogs, so she may not remember you. I think that could be to your advantage in asking again. Just be as deferential as possible and express how devoted you are to your dogs, even though you live in the city (I know being retired is a plus for her, though I am not - that was our biggest sticking point, but I can bring a dog to the office and my partner works from home, so he spends 24h a day with us). Don't talk price until she mentions it - some research should give you a good ballpark. It's a delicate dance, like meeting a mother-in-law - she loves her babies and wants the best for them.


----------



## Bixbyb (Aug 6, 2020)

sherrihollander said:


> Hello Folks,
> Here are pictures of my beloved Maltese Sammy. The first one is a picture of him as an adult ant the second is of him as a puppy. I had him for over 15 years and he passed in March. He was on the large size, 9 pounds and he had more of the "teddy bear" as opposed to "baby doll" look. Sammy was my soul dog. He was the light of my life and I was so distraught when he passed I needed time before I could start the search for new fur baby. Now that I'm ready it seems I would have to wait months and months to get one from a good breeder. I really would like to get a Maltese that is on the larger size and leans more towards the teddy bear look than the baby doll look. I've started reaching out to breeders and unfortunately due to the Pandemic all the reputable breeders have huge waiting lists. I am hoping to get some information from folks here on reputable breeders that do all the required health testing, and proper socialization, and desensitization. I am in the NY/NY area but willing to travel. I work from home so am available to be with the dog all the time and have so much love to give. My Maltese was super healthy until he turned 13 and 1/2 at which time he developed canine cognitive dysfunction. I took care of him for 2 years, and nursed him through all the health issues resulting from the dementia, loss of hearing, sight, and incontinence. I made sure he was always taken care of and checked with the vet constantly to make sure he wasn't suffering. When the time came that he showed signs of suffering I made the agonizing decision to have a vet come to my home to put him to sleep as he laid in my arms. My heart aches for another new baby to love. Maybe some of you know of some breeders that are not listed on websites and might have pups available soon or know of a retired show dog 2 or younger? If so please pm me.
> Thank you,


Hi,
I just read your post and I actually started to cry it was so sad. I don't have any information on available pups but I just wanted to tell you I am so sorry for your loss. Good luck with your search. You sound like a wonderful and caring dog mom!


----------

